

Swotti: a semantic-web based, opinions aggregator - tzury
http://www.swotti.com/index.php?lang=en

======
klein_waffle
This is quite promising and impressive.

However, you need someone to work on the English right away. "Opinion
Analizer" is... not quite what you think it means.

------
apgwoz
As a test I looked for "lenovo x300" as I know that similiarly named products
exist, but one of the first opinions came back as "The Dell Latitude X300 is a
very good choice for those who want prime performance with premium..." so
while I think it's a great concept (and it will definitely get better!), I'd
take a good look at the model you're using to ensure that it indeed
disambiguates as necessary.

Overall, I really like the idea, and I think it's visually implemented very
well. It packs a lot of data on to one screen (nicely).

------
iamwil
I tried out a couple different sites. twitter, pownce, evite.

It seems like it was somewhat on spot, twitter having about 75% favorable
reviews, rest due to downtimes. However, pownce had 100%, which seems like it
probably didn't trawl the web for enough mentions of it.

Evite, had about 20% hates. I had expected it to be higher. I too hate eVite.

I remember this sort of thing before at another startup, and its processing
was faster, but I don't know where they disappeared to.

------
david
It wasn't working for my first few searches, but I tried "Cybershot" and got
some results, I could see how this would be useful in looking for reviews.

I'm not sure what to say about the use of a cartoon dog in a search tool,
however...

------
prakash
Welcome to 2008! _Semantic is the new Web 2.0_.

This is going to be the next most overused term ever, suddenly you will have
sematic widgets, semantic dating sites and semantic platforms. sigh!

------
simplegeek
I typed Art of Computer Programming and ball is still spinning for last 5
minutes ;(

------
zinosoufi
Fun to use, and a pretty good example of semantic web.

------
neilk
How is this the semantic web?

------
thinkcomp
I typed in "toaster," and it said, "Seems to be a Television..."

